# mystarcentral



## STEVIE (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi, We bought at Vistana Villages a couple of years ago through the developer.  The information is on mystarcentral.  Several months ago, we bought Vistana Resort through Ebay.  It is not listed on Mystarcentral, is it because we bought it resale?  Also, when we stay at Vistana Resort, are we able to extend a couple nights using the starwood owner discount?  Thanks, Sue


----------



## Denise L (Apr 23, 2007)

Just a guess, but since your Vistana week isn't part of SVN and doesn't have Staroptions or Starpoint conversion capabilities, there probably isn't any reason to have it show up on mystarcentral for you or for Starwood. But I could be wrong, and maybe it just takes awhile. Has the deed been recorded in your name already and acknowledged by Starwood?

Since you are an owner at VV, I'm sure you can rent individual nights using your owner discount at Vistana or any other SVO property.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 23, 2007)

Our resales (WKORV, WSJ, and WKV) are all listed in MSC, and were listed relatively quickly (~2 weeks) after the deed went thru the SVO Title group.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 23, 2007)

I own a non-SVN week at Sheraton Desert Oasis and I had to set up a separate mystarcentral acct. for it.  (Separate from my WKORV Acct.)  Just go to the  website and set up a new acct. with a different log-in and password - you will need the info. from your VR deed to register.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 23, 2007)

DeniseM - is the Kauai Beach Villas OF that you have listed - the OF property that you were recently looking for?


----------



## Courts (Apr 23, 2007)

susgar said:


> Hi, We bought at Vistana Villages a couple of years ago through the developer.  The information is on mystarcentral.  Several months ago, we bought Vistana Resort through Ebay.  It is not listed on Mystarcentral, is it because we bought it resale?  Also, when we stay at Vistana Resort, are we able to extend a couple nights using the starwood owner discount?  Thanks, Sue



I had this problem when I bought our first two resale's at Vistana Resort. After a couple of phone calls, they finally updated the site. 

They claimed it was an "oversight".


----------



## mesamirage (Apr 23, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> I own a non-SVN week at Sheraton Desert Oasis and I had to set up a separate mystarcentral acct. for it. (Separate from my WKORV Acct.) Just go to the website and set up a new acct. with a different log-in and password - you will need the info. from your VR deed to register.


 
Denise,

I think you can get that fixed/changed... I have a Kierland SVN and 2 SDO non-SVN and they are all under the same login for MyStarCentral.

Steve


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 23, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> Denise,
> 
> I think you can get that fixed/changed... I have a Kierland SVN and 2 SDO non-SVN and they are all under the same login for MyStarCentral.
> 
> Steve



It doesn't really matter at this point, because it's all set up now - but that's how Starwood told me to do it.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 23, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> DeniseM - is the Kauai Beach Villas OF that you have listed - the OF property that you were recently looking for?



It sure is!  I bought it on ebay last week!


----------

